# Skyline for first car??



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

Hello all,

I`m 25 next June and so far I haven`t got round to taking all those lessons and stuff or getting a car and all that. I take it most people here must have started at 17 as soon as you could. 

The thing is I love Skylines and I was thinking would it be totally silly to think about getting one as a first car? 

I know it sounds very mad but I don`t want to start with a Fiesta and work my way up. I wasn`t thinking R34 ( although I like them the most and could afford one ) but I would never get insured.

I`m doubting I would have a hard time getting insured on most of the Skyline seris but I would like to look into it a little and see.

So am I totally insane wanting to do this? the most I would think about would be a GTS or maybe a R32?

Dont just laugh at me though!

-Paul


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Try a Sunny/Pulsar GTi-R or a Silvia S14/S15 spec R. I'm sure insurance will always be a problem though


----------



## 5zuk (Sep 10, 2001)

*re first car*

You maybe able to insure a 200 sx but even a gts-t is group 20 and with no no-claims bonus could be pretty difficult finding an insurer.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Good Luck*

I think that it will be Mr Insurer in the way I am afraid. My R32 GTR is over 350 bhp and is £1250 to insure and I am 35 with full no claims and 13 years driving experience.
I will get my mate chriscoulton to reply as the only cars he has owned after passing his test is a cinquecento sporting (he will not thank me for saying that!) and a GTir. He is 21 and the GTir is 220bhp which is more than enough (ignore these big power skylines!). His insurance is more than mine though but at least they insure him. I did struggle for more than a few quotes nationwide on my skyline (imported sir, modified from standard...no sir)
Dave


----------



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

Yeah I was thinking insurance might just get in the way  I have thought about a 200SX cos they look the part and are relativly cheap but I still think I`ll struggle with these insurance people.

Failing that I could see about an MX5.. but I`m no hairdresser! thats the only problem with them. I`ll have to see about a Skyline in about 10 years by the sound of it. Thanks for the replies so far.

-Paul


----------



## Slippery (Jul 3, 2001)

DON'T TAKE THE PISS.


----------



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

what you talking about taking the piss? I wasn`t taking the piss from anything. If you mean the MX5 thing I wouldn`t mind one even though they are considered a "womans car" by many.

If you would like to explain yourself instead of ranting something.

-Paul


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*First Car*

I wouldn't recommend a Skyline as a first car ... it's a really quick car and just after passing the test, people are at their most dangerous and likely to have an accident .. and claim on that very expensive insurance.

I'd go for something very mundane for about a year to get the hang of it all, develop some roadcraft and the 2nd sense and then get a better car.

My wife got a Jeep Wrangler as a starter.

Cheers


----------



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

Yeah I will have to start from the bottom I guess. I would still like to look out for something stylish although I`m not sure what would be the best for starters. Maybe if I could find a nice 200SX that would be good.

-Paul


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

*First car*

My wife’s first car is/was a Lotus Elise, expensive to insure, but cheep to run, and great fun to drive. 

You can learn a lot from a sports car with no power steering, no power breaks, and no ABS.

You might just want to go to an insurance agent, with a list of preferred cars, see what you can afford, and go look for a nice example. 

Regards Paul.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

My cousin has recently been asking me about first cars. Hes seen me and my brother over the years with our twin turbo imports and fancied a bit himself. 

Now hes been driving for 5 years but has never owned or insured a car. His licence is clean and he too has a thing about GT-R. He eventually bought a Toyota GT4 on my recomendation and loves it.

The insurance on the GT4 is 2200, RX7 was 2800 and the GT-R.................3400.   

Just wondering though, if you say you can afford an R34 (40 grand+), why is the insurance of 3-4 grand be such a problem?


----------



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

Well yeah, I have seen import R34s for about £30k I`m sure, and yeah I could afford one, but I probably wouldn`t go for something so expensive, I would have the problem of running it and yeah insurance would be insane to think of.. I save money quite well, thats why I could afford one but I`m not willing to buy something that much. I was really thinking of something like a GTS or a stock R32 at the most. I really didn`t think that a GTS would be that much but it appears it is. I could maybe splash out on a Silvia S14 instead. Are they any good does anyone know? or is everyone GTR only?

-Paul


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Non - GTR's*

Check this thread ....
http://212.67.202.137/~joss/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13&perpage=15&pagenumber=1
You can then see what cars some of us have previously owned e.d. silvias.


----------



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

Cheers Dave, I see where I should be now, right at the bottom with the "small cars" I shouldn`t really be up there with you petrol heads until I have a few years experience. I do like my Nissan`s though, so maybe I`ll go for the Mirca, they do a Nismo Micra don`t they? 

I did a search on autotrader.co.uk and found a R34GT for £15k, now its not a GTR but it looks the part, and you can pick up a R32 for about £3k with high mileage. I don`t know, I`ll just dream for a while hang on to get one of the big ones. I thought about an Audi Coupe but you say they are boring to drive eh?

Thanks
-Paul


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*boring?*

I prefer the suzuki swift I use for work. 40 - 50 mpg (if not thrashed) and go cart handling. The audi gt was 'comfortable' but sounded nice - do not confuse it with a quattro though.
3k for a R32. Don't forget the engine rebuild will cost 2 - 3 k and the gearbox rebuild 2 - 3 k as well. High mileage and needing repairs may not be cheaper in the long run. Plus mine was 8.5 k and was a track car so it comes with things like a 1k hks intercooler, ohlins suspension etc. which I am glad I do not have to buy.


----------



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

I wouldn`t possibly want to buy a 3k import  don`t worry. Maybe you didn`t say the audi was boring.. I thought it said that on the other thread. Audi S Coupe is the one I was thinking, not sure which the Quattro is. 

Cheers
-Paul


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

*This is what I'd do...*

If I was you I'd get a cheap E30 325i and insure for TPF&T. That way you'll have a fairly quick car, which is relatively cheap to insure and you'll learn all about car control as it's RWD. Also you'll enjoy the benefit of cheap parts and servicing.

S14 Silvia's are still fairly expensive to insure (although they are very nice cars). If you want to go down this route then you'll need an imported one if you intend to modify it for big power. 

Talat.


----------



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

I`m not sure that I would be into making a supercar to be honest, just some nice wheels would be all for a while anyway, as I get more confident then I would maybe try out a little power 
 thanks for the advice though.

-Paul


----------



## kristian (Aug 16, 2001)

I think a skyline (any) is over powered for your first car. It takes a while to be able to drive quickly and safely with this kind of performance. I'd suggest a 200SX but even in standard form they are a quickish car and can be a handful in the wet. Don't under estimate how easy it could be to have a colossal accident in a quick car, you'll be travelling at such a speed that it will not be pretty! Really I think a hot hatch is the best place to start as you can teach yourself a lot and with more safety margins built into a front drive chassis. Ofcourse if I'd just passed my test and could afford one I'd probably buy a skyline too!!!


----------



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

Cheers kristian

I`m willing to listen to any advise from people in here as all of you are obviously experienced drivers with knowledge of the power. I`ll take it easy then and get used to something mundane for a while.

It is annoying being able to afford stuff and wanting to jump the queue, I guess I`ll learn to wait. 

Thanks
-Paul


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*First car*

Paul,

Fast cars are very tempting but as Joss says, you really need to learn how to handle an 'ordinary' car before you take the plunge. You can still kill yourself in an ordinary car it just takes more effort. Be sensible for a year.

As far as the 200Sx goes, its a nice car with a nasty tail in the wet and an insurance group of 16/17 (approx £700). The GTS-t is classed in the same group as the GTR and will cost you approx £1100 with full no-claims.

My advice, start small, enjoy and move on.


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

*Car Control*

I'd also recomend some Advanced Driving Lesson (if you pass will lower your insurance) and some car control instruction with someone like Don Palmer.

The biggest danger I find if someone inexperienced takes the wheel of a fast car (especially the Skyline) is that you will think your doing 60/70mph when in reality your pushing 100mph. This then translates to misenterpriting braking distances which leads to high entry speed's, which leads to panick lift off = spin = Problem!

I've seen experienced drivers spin Skylines on the road as they are so capable people just keep pushing, they are still a car and as such can be put off balance. Also if you buy a Skyline learn about the throttle and how it control's the 4wd. This will save you alot of learning time.

Jamie.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*What do you want?*

Paul (Animator Dude),

I think you really need to decide what it is you want. The Skyline GTR is a very high performance car that also has great handling capabilities. As an ex-girlfriend of mine said "It looks lik an Orion with a handle on the back" - Hence "EX-girlfriend".

To put that in the same bracket as an 'all show - little go' hairdressres car really doesn't make sense. YOU NEED TO DECIDE WHAT YOU WANT.

If you are going to buy cheep then you need to budget the following;
£3000 for insurance (possibly more)
£500 new set of tyres in the first year
£500 for servicing (provided not much goes wrong)

If the idea of buying one is going to stretch your budget in the first place I would stick to something else.

Also, this is not a car to be trifled with. Perhaps you'd better start with something a little easier to control.

John


----------



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

cheers guys, I am understanding that it takes a lot more than a little bit of money to delve into the Performance car market. The thing is Fuggles, as you have seen I like a few different cars. I`m not a petrol head or into tuning really. I just don`t want to start at the bottom. I guess thats the only way to start. I`ll have to do some serious thinking in the next year or so because if I make the move I want to do ( to Australia ) then I`ll seriously need driving experience as no one walks over there. I`ll re-examine my options I think. Thanks for all the advice everyone! I`ll go play with my toys and let the big boys talk 



Thanks!
-Paul


----------



## JohnD76 (Sep 7, 2001)

*200sx*

I have got a 1997 S14a 200sx and love it to bits. It is grouop 17 insurance so is still going to cost you a lot.

Bought the car when I was 24 and got quotes from 4K to 15K with no NCB, no claims, no convictions, no points and have had my license since I was 17. Ended up going with Bell Direct for £1500 FC, with my girlfriend on the insurance as an occasion driver, brought the premium down by £400!

I am now 25 and thanks for an uninsured driver rearending me, my insurance is £1500. A first time driver, allbeit 25 on a Skyline, well wouldn't like to quote you on that one.

I love skylines too, but am SO glad that I have driven "normal" cars first and also the 200 since it can be a real handful. This is how you properly learn to drive. Just concerned that Skylines have got R33 and R34 have got 4Wheel everything and apparently are hand to lose control of (I haven't driven one but am going on reviews etc and an ex-neighbour of mine owned a 500bhp R33, so could be talking out of my ar5e). Say you drive this as your first car and then sell it, and buy a Tuscan for example. Without driving a normal car, you will crash it. Not disputing your driving so don't get defensive.

Well, thats my 2 cents worth.


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*Generic Skyline*

John,

You're falling into the trap of GTR generic. GTRs are 4WD as are some GTS-T it would seem. As I keep being told, the GTS is still a Skyline but you'll find that most of the GTS-Ts that have been imported into this country are rear wheel drive only, they still have the HICAS 4 wheel steer system.

Paul,

Be carfull when you post to this site. The guys here are very firendly and very helpful but you've got to understand that we all lead pretty busy lives so we don't really want people wasting our time (you'll have to forgive me but the wife is on nights so i've got free reign tonight  ).

Personally I'd recommend a front wheel drive with enough power to thrill, followed by a rear wheel drive (e.g., 200Sx), then onto the 4WD beasts, try a subaru and then possibly a Skyline  

Whatever you choose, enjoy it :smokin:


----------



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

Sorry if I wasted anyones time then, I guess I should have phrased the opening question differently but I got a good set of answers in the end. As I don`t have a car or indeed a Skyline I`ll obviously not be involved in many discussions so I have probably had my say already. thanks people for the comments and advice.

-paul


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*Sorry mate*

Paul,

Sorry mate, didn't mean to offend you. Had too many beers last night . You're thread has provoked many replies, so people were interested 

Have a good weekend...and get a car. Then the fun starts


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*be careful?*

.......and to add to stu's comments, I think it is nice that members are taking the time to advise to be careful. After 13 years of driving and riding, crashing, test riding things like zzr1100's (pulls your wrists out of their sockets on acceleration), I thought that I would be used to going fast. I have had my skyline 4 months and it still scares me at times and I still give it respect (especially in the wet). I can remember someone (in the manta owners club) when I went to a car meeting asking me why own a car that drives itself. Nothing could be further from the truth and he was a sad twat. 
Take it easy Paul, Rome was not built in a day, and if it was, it probably would have fallen down.
Dave


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

*? ?*

ZZR1100  

Thats funny I have never heard the words ZZR1100 and fast used in the same sentance.  

Is this a new part of the english language   

Best rgeards Al


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*fast bike*

Sorry to change direction of your thread paul but.....
I know that it is not as fast as an R1 but...
did the zzr1100 not have a top speed of 180 mph.
If that is not fast...what is fast to you.
My skyline will not do that!


----------



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

I agree dave, the advice on here has been great. I`ll have to carefully consider what I do from now on. Without sound advice I might have gone and bought something that would have caused me a lot of trouble in the end. Now I have to work out whats the best thing for starting. I`m not getting a fiesta!!! 
Cheers
-Paul


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

*Skylines drive themselves...........*

I can't stand it when people say to me, "YOU WHERE ONLY FAST BECAUSE YOUR CAR DOES IT ALL FOR YOU"

These Pratts have no idea whatsoever about cars, balance, handling or Skylines. My mate has a 355 and is basicly a bad lead footed driver (no David I'm not refering to you!). Every time he says "well I'd be quicker if my car sorted out my slides for me."

All Member's should club together to irradicate these people from our world!

For the record the techniquie required to drive a skyline on the limit is the opposite of conventional cars which actually makes it harder to get a rewarding hot lap together. I know I've had 3 Skyines and more track days than I can remember. This is the reason why road tester sometimes report crap about Skylines as they have the car for 1200 miles and try and drive it like a conventioal rear wheel drive, not understanding that the 4wd is essentially controlled by the throttle.

Anyway, Clarkson see's sense which is why he owns a Bayside 34.

So for all you tyre kickers out there, I'd like to see you floor the throtte when youv'e got a quarter opposite lock on. Not really the most natural thing to do is it!

Rid the world of the Max Power brigade!

Jamie.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

*Opps*

Sorry Dave I did not mean to upset you only I am a Suzuki man at heart and I could resist when I saw ZZR posted.  
Yes the bike was very quick but I believe it was a little on the heavy side for handling etc.
Anyway it does not matter what people, say its how the rider/driver puts the machines power on the tarmac.
Best regards Alan


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*It's ok*

Don't worry, Iwas not bothered, I only test rode it.
I owned by the way Honda CB900f, suzuki x7, Kwak kr1, yamaha rd400 with tuned 350 lc engine so I don't go for makes.
Anyway, back to 1st car.......


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

*you have more bikes than me!*

Well I think you do!

I would like to add that the Skyline is the next best thing to a fast bike for shere Speed!

Dave if your Intrested I have a Few bikes Oldest first 
RD 400 F Stan Steves Tuned (does not see the light of day much)
Z1000 A 2 ( tail end of a rebuild Showrooms only)
Hand full of Bits that make Z1000 mk2 & ST
GPZ1100 ZX 1983 Air cooled 148 BHP (does not go around cournes very well, but I seam to out run most riders) 
DR750 DR Big (just for fun, wife rides most of the time)
1200 Bandit (front wheel in the air at tripple figures fun)

Now I know the are a lot faster bikes but not many ride them very well!

So which bike would you say is the Skyline of the bike world?

Bruce


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*bikes again*

Sorry about your thread again paul......
I have owned the bikes one at at a time, not all at once
my lc was beckett tuned.
I cannot think of a skyline bike as it is big, fast AND handles well. 
I don't think any bike does all three.
Jamie, I touched on a raw nerve didn't I.
The comment was made about three months ago, just after I bought the car and I have not forgotten it (it made me mad as well as the bloke that said what do you want a skyline for when you have an opel manta [GTE exclusive]..sad!) . I had no reply then but I would have now.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

*A bike to Recon with!*

I have read in this months Ride Mag about a Bike called a Boss Hoss it has a Corvet V8 engine cost 40K and top ends at over 200MPH but not sure if it goes around corners well the Mag said i think it does 0/60 in 1.7seconds if your lungs dont claps!! 

do you recon we should put him up against one of the big engine skyline for a run up the track?


----------



## AnimatorDude (Sep 14, 2001)

Hey Dave, don`t worry about the thread of where is going/gone. The only problem is I put it on "mail when you get a reply" and didn`t expect anyone to reply. Ohwell I have bloody work on anyway  bloody computers!! Urgh


----------

